# WinCC flex lässt sich nicht öffnen



## Felse (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ein Problem mit meinem WinCC flex 2008. Wenn ich ein Projekt öffnen will, erscheint eine Meldung:

```
Die Datenbank... kann dem SQL Server nicht zugewiesen werden.
Stellen sie sicher, dass die Dateien *.hmi und _log.ldf übereinstimmen.
```
 
Ich habe weder eine .hmi noch eine _log.ldf Datei in keinem meiner Programme.
Hatte letztens Probleme mit WinCC, und daher nochmal alles neu installiert, auch SQL Server, was ich vorher nicht hatte.

Hab daher SQL wieder deinstalliert, hilft aber auch nicht, da bekomm ich ne andere Fehlermeldung.

Hat einer ne Idee?


----------



## 4nD1 (9 Juli 2010)

Dein WinCC Flexsucht immer noch den SQL Server.
Deinstallier WinCC Flex nochmal und installier es wieder drauf. Dann müsste es gehen.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juli 2010)

Felse schrieb:


> Ich habe weder eine .hmi noch eine _log.ldf Datei in keinem meiner Programme.


wo hast Du gesucht? ohne *.hmi bzw ohne *_log.ldf geht schon mal garnichts.


----------



## Felse (9 Juli 2010)

Na in dem Projektordner, der in der Meldung angegeben wird.

C:\Programme\Siemens\Step7\S7Proj\ProjektABC\HmiEs\PROJECT_1


----------



## Backdoor (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo 

Hatte heute die gleiche Fehlermeldung bei mir hats geholfen den Rechner einfach mal durchzustarten.


Lg Backdoor


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juli 2010)

Die Dateien sind vorhanden. Du hast nur in Windows die Anzeige der Dateiendungen ab- bzw. nicht eingeschaltet.


----------



## Felse (9 Juli 2010)

Gut, mein Fehler, wie kann ich nun überprüfen, ob die übereinstimmen?
Oder kann man eine der beiden Dateien nehmen und speichern als verwenden?


----------



## volker (9 Juli 2010)

die datei .hmi reicht völlig aus.
kopier die mal in ein anderes verzeichnis. bennenne das quellverzeichnis um, da das projekt sonst den pfad der im projekt irgendwie hinterlegt ist  findet.
projekt öffen. flex meckert, das es ein verbindungsproblem mit der integration gibt.
dann das projekt wieder in das s7-projekt integrieren


----------



## Felse (9 Juli 2010)

Hab ich gemacht, einfach umbenannt, schon hat es gefunzt.
Vielen Dank 

Hab aber langsam die Schnauze voll von solchen Problemen, die einfach mal plötzlich auftauchen und das Arbeiten unmöglich machen. Was könnte der Grund dafür gewesen sein?


----------

